# Disque dur externe verrouillé



## Fredo14 (7 Décembre 2007)

Salut,
Je viens de passer de PC au mac hier. J'utilisais un disque dur externe avec mon PC. Le mac le reconnait et le lit par contre le disque est verrouillé, donc il est impossible de s'en servir à part en lecture. J'aimerai savoir s'il y a un truc pour le déverrouiller ou bien il faut que je le formate sous Mac.
Merci


----------



## vleroy (7 Décembre 2007)

Fredo14 a dit:


> Salut,
> Je viens de passer de PC au mac hier. J'utilisais un disque dur externe avec mon PC. Le mac le reconnait et le lit par contre le disque est verrouillé, donc il est impossible de s'en servir à part en lecture. J'aimerai savoir s'il y a un truc pour le déverrouiller ou bien il faut que je le formate sous Mac.
> Merci



une petite recherche sur ce forum t'aurait donné la réponse plus rapidement que la rédaction de ton post. On répond en moyenne une fois par jour à ce genre de question. Il faut que tu changes de format de partition, allez hop >>> recherche


----------



## JPTK (7 Décembre 2007)

Fredo14 a dit:


> Salut,
> Je viens de passer de PC au mac hier. J'utilisais un disque dur externe avec mon PC. Le mac le reconnait et le lit par contre le disque est verrouillé, donc il est impossible de s'en servir à part en lecture. J'aimerai savoir s'il y a un truc pour le déverrouiller ou bien il faut que je le formate sous Mac.
> Merci



sois tu formates en FAT et tu pourras lire aussi bien sur mac que sur pc, ou soit en HFS qui est le format mac, illisible sur windoz.


----------



## Fredo14 (10 Décembre 2007)

Bon ben voila, alors j'ai recopié toutes les donnees du DD ext. sur le mac puis formaté le disque et la mauvaise surprise, l'ordi ne voulait pas recopier les données sur le disque apres formatage. Il affichait une erreur de lecture et d'ecriture (code d'erreur -36). J'ai reussi à trouver une solution. Dans un premier temps je voulais tout recopier d'un coup sur le DD externe et c'etait la que ca bloquait. Mais en recopiant petit bout par petit bout j'ai reussi à m'en sortir... avec de la patience!


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2007)

Fredo14 a dit:


> Bon ben voila, alors j'ai recopié toutes les donnees du DD ext. sur le mac puis formaté le disque et la mauvaise surprise, l'ordi ne voulait pas recopier les données sur le disque apres formatage. Il affichait une erreur de lecture et d'ecriture (code d'erreur -36). J'ai reussi à trouver une solution. Dans un premier temps je voulais tout recopier d'un coup sur le DD externe et c'etait la que ca bloquait. Mais en recopiant petit bout par petit bout j'ai reussi à m'en sortir... avec de la patience!




J'ai oublié de précisé, si format FAT, pas de fichiers supérieurs à 4 go.


----------



## Fredo14 (10 Décembre 2007)

Oui , j'ai alors reformaté en Mac Os etendu , mais ca n'a pas resolu le pb


----------

